# NRSV Bible: WHEN???



## DAB (Feb 9, 2009)

If Amazon ever gets the NRSV translation of the Bible (with Apocrypha, please) available for Kindle, I don't know what I'll do. I'll have to find something new to obsess over. But I can't believe how the version most preferred by contemporary Bible scholars and most mainline denominations isn't yet available on the Kindle. I keep looking. I keep hitting the link for "I want to read this on my Kindle" (although there are so many versions available in hardback, I'm never sure which version I've done that to in the past, so may be helping or hurting my cause by mixing it up, I'm not sure). I know there are a few other translations available now, but this is the version my church (and most other mainline Protestant denominations in the U.S.) prefers for Sunday readings and Bible study, and why it's still not available on the Kindle makes no sense to me. I'm sure it's the fault of the publishers (in this case: the National Council of Churches), not Amazon, but still.

I can link here via my Kindle when needed, but it's obviously not the same as the full text: http://bible.oremus.org

Okay, rant over. Anyone else waiting for this?


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

As much as I enjoy using the NRSV during a denominational study, for the most part most interdenomination/non-denomination study's use the NIV.

I would probably download a NRSV version of the bible.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I actually prefer the NIV myself, but definitely support any translations being available out there.  What I'd -really- like to see is an Archaeological Study Bible available.  I have one, but it's huge and ungainly and I'd love to be able to sit down, read it and enjoy it without it being a whole process.


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> I actually prefer the NIV myself, but definitely support any translations being available out there. What I'd -really- like to see is an Archaeological Study Bible available. I have one, but it's huge and ungainly and I'd love to be able to sit down, read it and enjoy it without it being a whole process.


I have seen those, and you are correct that is pretty big and bulky.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry, I know what the NIV and KJV are, but I have never heard of the NRSV bible. Could you clue me in here? Thanks!


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

New Revised Standard Version?


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

I've heard alot of people loving the ESV. Ive grabbed it on my kindle for free...looked at the study esv bible by crossway it looks great but don't know how that will look on the kindle. every page has so much info!


----------



## DAB (Feb 9, 2009)

MAGreen said:


> Sorry, I know what the NIV and KJV are, but I have never heard of the NRSV bible. Could you clue me in here? Thanks!


Best overview is here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NRSV

It's the update to the Revised Standard Version, which was for decades the "standard" version used in mainline denominational Protestant worship and their seminaries (e.g., Episcopal, Methodist, Presbyterian, Lutheran, etc.). Nowadays, most of those churches use the NRSV, which came out in 1989. It's probably as widely used among mainline denominations as the NIV is among nondenominational/evangelical churches.

Some John 3:16 comparisons, for fun:

KJV: For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.

NRSV: For God so loved the world that he gave his only Son, so that everyone who believes in him may not perish but may have eternal life.

RSV: For God so loved the world that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life.

NIV: For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life.

NEB (New English Bible): God loved the world so much that he gave his only Son, that everyone who has faith in him may not die but have eternal life.

NJB (New Jerusalem Bible, a translation used mostly by Roman Catholics, especially outside the U.S., and which I personally love because it has great notes and formats the text all across the page, instead of in two columns the way most Bibles do): For this is how God loved the world: he gave his only Son, so that everyone who believes in him may not perish but may have eternal life.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Fantastic! Thank you! I have 3 versions on my KK, mostly for comparisons. I am...not atheist...maybe agnostic? I don't know anymore, it seems the definition of the words changes depending on who you talk to. I don't follow any organized religion, and I don't particularly believe in "God", but I do pray to something out there and try to be a good girl! I do enjoy learning about the beliefs of others. I even like to look at the ancient beliefs people once held. I respect religion, even if I don't follow it.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

MAGreen said:


> Sorry, I know what the NIV and KJV are, but I have never heard of the NRSV bible. Could you clue me in here? Thanks!


Hey when I read it I thought it said "NSFW Bible" and was very confused. What it had graphic pictures of some of the more adult stories?

Lara Amber


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The _Song of Songs_ is pretty steamy. . . . . . 

Ann


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The _Song of Songs_ is pretty steamy. . . . . .
> 
> Ann


Maybe we should ask DAB for a comparison posting of that.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Great post DAB. Thanks


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

DAB said:


> Best overview is here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NRSV
> 
> NJB (New Jerusalem Bible, a translation used mostly by Roman Catholics, especially outside the U.S., and which I personally love because it has great notes and formats the text all across the page, instead of in two columns the way most Bibles do): For this is how God loved the world: he gave his only Son, so that everyone who believes in him may not perish but may have eternal life.


Most Roman CAtholics inside the US use the NASB - New American Standard Bible.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CoolMom1960 said:


> Most Roman CAtholics inside the US use the NASB - New American Standard Bible.


That's what is used for Mass. . . . copyright is held by the US Conference of Catholic Bishops. . . so don't look to see it on Kindle any time soon. . .

Ann


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> That's what is used for Mass. . . . copyright is held by the US Conference of Catholic Bishops. . . so don't look to see it on Kindle any time soon. . .
> 
> Ann


Do you know Ann, what version Catholics are encouraged to use for bible study?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CoolMom1960 said:


> Do you know Ann, what version Catholics are encouraged to use for bible study?


I haven't been part of any formal bible study since college which was over 25 years ago. We used the Jerusalem bible then. There was a sort of annotated version that was extremely helpful.

You won't find many (or maybe, any) for Kindle, but if you search Amazon I believe there are several bibles listed as 'catholic study bibles'. You can also check out places like Oregon Catholic Press, GIA (don't remember what those letters stand for), or World Library Press: They are the three "Big" Catholic publishers in the US and probably will have study bibles available. All three are pretty easily discovered by Googling.

I can also ask around to some folks I know who are currently in bible study groups and see what they might recommend. . . if I learn anything helpful, I'll PM you!

Ann


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Wanted to offer a small correction.

Unless I am mistaken, Catholics use the New American Bible, not the New American Standard Bible.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> Wanted to offer a small correction.
> 
> Unless I am mistaken, Catholics use the New American Bible, not the New American Standard Bible.


Doh! You're right. And I KNEW that. . . . .

That's what comes from reading too fast. 

Ann


----------

